# St Anne's old links trophy



## Wayman (Oct 15, 2014)

St Anne's old links golf club is hosting a open competition for 3-9 handicap on August 30th 
I know Lincoln Quaker liver birdie and region3 have a tee time booked at 10

Anyone fancy making a three ball up?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Glyn and I played it this year and we decided to go again next year before we left the course.

2 rounds for Â£35, both qualifiers with a SSS 1 more than par, and no trees.

What's not to like!?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 15, 2014)

Love to and the comp at west lancs but the current handicap status wont allow unfortunately.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 15, 2014)

Wayman said:



			St Anne's old links golf club is hosting a open competition for 3-9 handicap on August 30th 
I know Lincoln Quaker liver birdie and region3 have a tee time booked at 10

Anyone fancy making a three ball up?
		
Click to expand...

I could well be interested in this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I could well be interested in this.
		
Click to expand...

Junior and qwerty qualify, too soon for Birchy. He won't be by then either.

#hitthewall.     :whoo:

Cant you get the hobbit to come down with you,Craig.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Junior and qwerty qualify, too soon for Birchy. He won't be by then either.

#hitthewall.     :whoo:

Cant you get the hobbit to come down with you,Craig.
		
Click to expand...

I get in on paper, hopefully they haven't seen me play before when they get my entry.... :rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 15, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Glyn and I played it this year and we decided to go again next year before we left the course.

2 rounds for Â£35, both qualifiers with a SSS 1 more than par, and no trees.

What's not to like!?
		
Click to expand...

And on a lovely traditional links course (unfortunately with an Airport rather than a railway!) and nice lunch! Very fond memories of the place and would return if logistics allowed.

Though I'd hazard a guess that if DelC and/or North Mimms asked their Head Pro/DoG what he thinks of it, he'd say something along the lines of 'make sure you take waterproofs'! Unforgettable, and pitiful sight - and that was only after 6 holes!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Junior and qwerty qualify, too soon for Birchy. He won't be by then either.

#hitthewall.     :whoo:

Cant you get the hobbit to come down with you,Craig.
		
Click to expand...

Watch your mouth, im just staying competitive


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I get in on paper, hopefully they haven't seen me play before when they get my entry.... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Have some of your more wayward drives at Fairhaven not landed there before?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 15, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			And on a lovely traditional links course (unfortunately with an Airport rather than a railway!) and nice lunch! Very fond memories of the place and would return if logistics allowed.

Though I'd hazard a guess that if DelC and/or North Mimms asked their Head Pro/DoG what he thinks of it, he'd say something along the lines of 'make sure you take waterproofs'! Unforgettable, and pitiful sight - and that was only after 6 holes!
		
Click to expand...

no airport anymore as that shut last week


----------



## Region3 (Oct 15, 2014)

You can't see the sea, but you can see the Blackpool tower and the Pepsi max.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 15, 2014)

I might jump on it but probably a little closer to the time :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 15, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			no airport anymore as that shut last week
		
Click to expand...

Quieter then!

Until the housing developers get stuck in!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 15, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I might jump on it but probably a little closer to the time :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was the quickest one to fill up last year Dave. It's also bank holiday weekend this year so that might put a few off


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Have some of your more wayward drives at Fairhaven not landed there before?

Click to expand...

Found a cure for my wayward driver at Wallasey last week Pedro.


Hit 4 iron off the tee and leave the chuffing thing in the bag :whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 15, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I might jump on it but probably a little closer to the time :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me and big Junior going to sign up for this Dave. Let me know if you fancy it and ill book us a 3 ball.

Seem to be plenty times available online just now. Â£35 is a steal for 36 holes in the middle of summer round there.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Might sound obvious, but if you book the 1st tee you start on the 10th in the afternoon, which is why we've booked the 10th tee in the morning.

It just seemed wrong playing the course the wrong way round in the afternoon, plus it's nice to finish the comp on 2 'reachable' par 5's.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 15, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Me and big Junior going to sign up for this Dave. Let me know if you fancy it and ill book us a 3 ball.

Seem to be plenty times available online just now. Â£35 is a steal for 36 holes in the middle of summer round there.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate but I'll just hold back for now until I see next years calendar at Pleasington, no worries if someone else wants to jump on In the meantime :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Oct 16, 2014)

entered in at 9am 10th tee

played here last year and enjoyed it just got to remember dont go clubbing night before like last time 
one of me mates throwing up in car park before tee off


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 16, 2014)

Wayman said:



			played here last year and enjoyed it just got to remember dont go clubbing night before like last time 
one of me mates throwing up in car park before tee off
		
Click to expand...

I thought Qwerty said he wasn't going yet.


----------



## peterlav (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm up for this, a course I have always wanted to play


----------



## Lump (Oct 17, 2014)

Still room in that 3 ball?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.stannesoldlinks.com/online_entry


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2014)

Me, region 3, and Links quacker are in as follows, if you want to get a tee time nowhere near us.

10th 09:50 Gary Mitchell Glyn RODDY P Hurst


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me, region 3, and Links quacker are in as follows, if you want to get a tee time nowhere near us.

10th 09:50 Gary Mitchell Glyn RODDY P Hurst
		
Click to expand...


Me Iain & Andy booked in now, Just to give you Chompers a team Style Whoopin'. :whoo:

#Myswinggurusaysweretakingitseriousnextyear  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Me Iain & Andy booked in now, Just to give you Chompers a team Style Whoopin'. :whoo:

#Myswinggurusaysweretakingitseriousnextyear  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd fancy me and Gary against any of you two, but after that our squad weakens......:whoo:

Good lads, see if Wayman can get a few more for a mini-meet.

#Improvedscoresatthecostofsteadiness


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd fancy me and Gary against any of you two, but after that our squad weakens......:whoo:

Good lads, see if Wayman can get a few more for a mini-meet.

#Improvedscoresatthecostofsteadiness
		
Click to expand...

I am hurt Peter :ears:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd fancy me and Gary against any of you two, but after that our squad weakens......:whoo:

Good lads, see if Wayman can get a few more for a mini-meet.

#Improvedscoresatthecostofsteadiness
		
Click to expand...


Whaddya think?   Any 3 balls that fancy it...     1-6.  1 best score to count. 7-12. 2 best.    13-18. All scores count...   Stableford.

Team Fees TBC.   

#steadyeddiestoconquerflambouyantfreds


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Whaddya think?   Any 3 balls that fancy it...     1-6.  1 best score to count. 7-12. 2 best.    13-18. All scores count...   Stableford.

Team Fees TBC.   

#steadyeddiestoconquerflambouyantfreds
		
Click to expand...

#onlyplumbersspellflamboyantwithau  

Your on.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 17, 2014)

I've just bashed my name in a random earlier than yours as hopefully be less windy and also I can get out early on the Sunday night in Blackpool clubbing 

I'm up for a sweep tho 5er a man per round best gross


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			#onlyplumbersspellflamboyantwithau  

Your on.
		
Click to expand...


Good stuff mate :thup:

#Nolefttorightdoglegsyourdoomed


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Good stuff mate :thup:

#Nolefttorightdoglegsyourdoomed   

Click to expand...

No doglegs on treeless links, unless you shape it like Jocko. Bendy man in more ways than one.


----------



## peterlav (Oct 22, 2014)

Just signed up, looking forward to this, should be a good day


----------



## Wayman (Oct 22, 2014)

whos staying overnight and where?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 22, 2014)

Wayman said:



			whos staying overnight and where?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not as its about 2 miles from my front door!

Let me know when you get something sorted if you fancy heading out for a beer the night before.


----------



## peterlav (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll be driving up on the day, only an hour from mine


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 22, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I'm not as its about 2 miles from my front door!

Let me know when you get something sorted if you fancy heading out for a beer the night before.
		
Click to expand...

I'll come over mate. We can go and Slum it in Blackpool and get on the Cider :cheers:
I'll bring my Gumshield :thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 22, 2014)

For those who know better, am i not correct in saying you can enter this off a higher handicap but you must play to the max allowed on the day ie - 9?

Nothing to stop an 11 or 12 hc entering is there


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 22, 2014)

Val said:



			For those who know better, am i not correct in saying you can enter this off a higher handicap but you must play to the max allowed on the day ie - 9?

Nothing to stop an 11 or 12 hc entering is there 

Click to expand...

No idea Val, don't see why not? They check your CDH number when entering but I guess you just play off 9?

You'll be below 9 by next August anyway


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 22, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I'll come over mate. We can go and Slum it in Blackpool and get on the Cider :cheers:
I'll bring my Gumshield :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tower Lounge, Wetherspoons, The Madchester on a cider crawl is the stuff dreams are made of :cheers:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 22, 2014)

Val said:



			For those who know better, am i not correct in saying you can enter this off a higher handicap but you must play to the max allowed on the day ie - 9?

Nothing to stop an 11 or 12 hc entering is there 

Click to expand...



You can try I emailed the secretary to ask this and wAs told that you can only enter if you have a 9 h/cap. And even I you do then go up before the day you will be refunded entry as demand far out weighs times available.


----------



## Val (Oct 22, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			No idea Val, don't see why not? They check your CDH number when entering but I guess you just play off 9?

You'll be below 9 by next August anyway 

Click to expand...

Hope so mate, I've never played a 36 hole open so quite fancy this. I've dropped the secretary an email, worst they can say is no. Chances are even if i did get in and play off 9 id bet i still wouldnt be last :rofl:


----------



## Val (Oct 22, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			You can try I emailed the secretary to ask this and wAs told that you can only enter if you have a 9 h/cap. And even I you do then go up before the day you will be refunded entry as demand far out weighs times available.
		
Click to expand...

Should have read this before my last post :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 22, 2014)

Val said:



			For those who know better, am i not correct in saying you can enter this off a higher handicap but you must play to the max allowed on the day ie - 9?

Nothing to stop an 11 or 12 hc entering is there 

Click to expand...

Im not sure either Val. I know they're strict with the Kilgrimol which is 10-18 I think but I'm not sure about this.


----------



## Val (Oct 22, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Im not sure either Val. I know they're strict with the Kilgrimol which is 10-18 I think but I'm not sure about this.
		
Click to expand...


Kilgrimol is bank hol Monday and i don't get it off or id be in here every year


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 22, 2014)

Val said:



			Hope so mate, I've never played a 36 hole open so quite fancy this. I've dropped the secretary an email, worst they can say is no. Chances are even if i did get in and play off 9 id bet i still wouldnt be last :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Of course you wouldn't be last, I'm playing :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Of course you wouldn't be last, I'm playing :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Says the man who is on fire at the minute 

there were quite a few no returns from the lower handicaps this year so all you got to do is keep a score and you won't come last. 

Anyway that's my crown your trying to nick :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			You can try I emailed the secretary to ask this and wAs told that you can only enter if you have a 9 h/cap. And even I you do then go up before the day you will be refunded entry as demand far out weighs times available.
		
Click to expand...

Entry might suffer this year as its a bank holiday weekend, the kilgrimol has a fair few spaces left this year so I wouldn't be surprised if spaces are made available nearer the closing date.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 22, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Says the man who is on fire at the minute 

there were quite a few no returns from the lower handicaps this year so all you got to do is keep a score and you won't come last. 

Anyway that's my crown your trying to nick :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, long way off this, plenty time for me to be back to my usual self 

Really looking forward to it, never played a 36 hole open before. Think we're the tee time before you 3 off the 10th.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2014)

I wont make it to 9 but will come for the night out if there is one


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Ha ha, long way off this, plenty time for me to be back to my usual self 

Really looking forward to it, never played a 36 hole open before. Think we're the tee time before you 3 off the 10th.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes your right in front of us 

I can't believe you've never played in a 36 hole open before? Sorts the lucky 1 round golfers out as they can't get lucky for 2 rounds In 1 day


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I wont make it to 9 but will come for the night out if there is one 

Click to expand...

What a load of rubbish, you will be 9 by April. You can't shoot the numbers you've shot this year and not be single figures.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 22, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh yes your right in front of us 

I can't believe you've never played in a 36 hole open before? Sorts the lucky 1 round golfers out as they can't get lucky for 2 rounds In 1 day 

Click to expand...

We'll get front row seats for "lucky Petes" ball missing bunkers inexplicably, rolling onto the green when heading out of bounds etc :whoo:

I'm not even lucky for 1 round so god knows what cricket score I'll run up in this :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What a load of rubbish, you will be 9 by April. You can't shoot the numbers you've shot this year and not be single figures.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a rabbits section? The way im going that's where im going to end up


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 23, 2014)

If you don't think you'll be down to 9 Birchy, let me know if you fancy the hackers trophy again.
Am due to work but will book it off if we're in.
Night out beforehand sounds good too :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			If you don't think you'll be down to 9 Birchy, let me know if you fancy the hackers trophy again.
Am due to work but will book it off if we're in.
Night out beforehand sounds good too :cheers:

Click to expand...

Sounds good mate


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 23, 2014)

I would be up for playing in the hackers trophy ( surely i will be off lower than 18 by then) and I am sure r kid would be up  for it too.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm up for hackers trophy too.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 23, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			I would be up for playing in the hackers trophy ( surely i will be off lower than 18 by then) and I am sure r kid would be up  for it too.
		
Click to expand...

Wes might be playing in the main event if he carries on like he did in Scotland. 
Single figure ball striking


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 23, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Wes might be playing in the main event if he carries on like he did in Scotland. 
Single figure ball striking
		
Click to expand...

You need to see him on bad day!  When he gets it right I struggle to keep up though.  Hopefully I can be dragged along on his coat tails.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 17, 2014)

for the lads staying overnight are yous booked up any where yet?
 i see its bank holiday and maybe faff on getting a room thats all


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			I would be up for playing in the hackers trophy ( surely i will be off lower than 18 by then) and I am sure r kid would be up  for it too.
		
Click to expand...

Kilgrimol? Well up for it. 3 off 18, should be able to make it....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2014)

Wayman said:



			for the lads staying overnight are yous booked up any where yet?
 i see its bank holiday and maybe faff on getting a room thats all
		
Click to expand...

Tons of accommodation in Blackpool, last August bank holiday birchy and myself didn't book till the day before and stayed in a b&b for Â£25 each.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 17, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Tons of accommodation in Blackpool, last August bank holiday birchy and myself didn't book till the day before and stayed in a b&b for Â£25 each.
		
Click to expand...

You're better off sleeping rough than staying in one of those hostelries Craig. Even the local Hobos sniff at them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Tons of accommodation in Blackpool, last August bank holiday birchy and myself didn't book till the day before and stayed in a b&b for Â£25 each.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but that was in a single bed.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, but that was in a single bed.....

Click to expand...

You showed me that trick off saving money when you wanted a single bed at woodhall for you and your missus to save a tenner..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You showed me that trick off saving money when you wanted a single bed at woodhall for you and your missus to save a tenner..
		
Click to expand...

She loves sleeping in the bath.......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			She loves sleeping in the bath.......

Click to expand...

Your a catch, you really are


----------

